# L5-S1 8 мм., сдавливание нервного корешка



## dron_voltron (17 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте. Как и у многих в августе после тяжелых трудов на даче заныла спина, вечером хватило ума еще и покупаться в ледяной воде... была орз+болела поясница, через месяц боль перешла на правую ногу... от бедра по икры... МРТ показало L5-S1 8мм, l4-l5 4мм... а в конце октября я уже немог ездить в авто, очень болела нога... во 2й городской больнице СПБ хирург сказал ложится под нож... в НИИ нейрохирургии сказали можно так полечится ... сирдалуд, уколы коплигам B 10 уколов, аркоксия 90, электрофорез с карипазином 12 процедур... сейчас на больничном, лечусь 2ю неделю... ходить ,лежать немного сидеть могу, на пятках,носках ходить могу. Начал раскачивать спину потихоньку, делаю растяжки, упаржнения...Но болит сильно когда за рулем сижу... Это нормально что после недели лечения улучшений нет? Решил месяц, два подождать-полечится. Не поможет если, то оперироватся... правильно ли я мыслю? Или надо выжидать более длительный срок? Можно ли не пить аркоксию если болей сильных нет?  Спасибо за ответ!!!


----------



## La murr (17 Ноя 2017)

@dron_voltron, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

@dron_voltron, если нет слабости в ноге, то, усреднено, первый контрольный срок 2 недели, затем 3 месяца, затем год.


----------



## Андр3й (17 Ноя 2017)

dron_voltron написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. . МРТ показало L5-S1 8мм, l4-l5 4мм....!!!


 Практически мой размерчик)).


dron_voltron написал(а):


> через месяц боль перешла на правую ногу... от бедра по икры...


 И симптомы очень похожие.Только хромать начал я почти сразу.


dron_voltron написал(а):


> Но болит сильно когда за рулем сижу... Это нормально что после недели лечения улучшений нет?


 Не пугайтесь, не Вы первый, не Вы последний. Я башней почти через слезы крутил в машине, сцепление еле выжимал, выходил буквой "ЗЮ". Неделя-две-три это вообще ни о чем. Главное, не волнуйтесь- это не ОРЗ, за неделю не пройдет (к сожалению).


dron_voltron написал(а):


> Не поможет если, то оперироватся... правильно ли я мыслю? Или надо выжидать более длительный срок?


 Почитайте показания к операции у докторов. Там все толково и доступно описано. Я для себя (пока что) выбрал безоперационный путь. Как говорится:"В армии тяжело только первые полгода". Примерно столько же боль проходила. Отвлекитесь, не зацикливайтесь на ощущениях, все образуется. Почитайте про сроки рубцевания дисков и т.д., сделайте выводы. А вообще, как мне сказал нейрохирург, посмотрев мою КТ:"Можешь терпеть-терпи".


dron_voltron написал(а):


> Можно ли не пить аркоксию если болей сильных нет? Спасибо за ответ!!!


Сильно не увлекайтесь, таблетки и уколы в больших количествах тоже не есть гуд. Печенюшка спасибо не скажет. Ну, а вообще, это мое субъективное мнение, выводы делать Вам. Удачи и поправляйтесь!


----------



## dron_voltron (17 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо за ответы... самое фиговое что сидеть немогу, а работа сидячая  и езды много ,ребенка туда сюда отвезти... выбил отпуск на декабрь... буду лечится, качать спину, плавать... кушать таблетки)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Снимки покажите.
И как лечитесь, расскажите.


----------



## dron_voltron (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки покажите.
> И как лечитесь, расскажите.



Лечусь сирдалуд 1 таб в день, витамины b1 b6 b12 в уколах раз в день, фонофарез с карипаином каждый день, обезбаливающих сейчас не пью пил аркоксию чета мне от них дурно... хожу в бассеин , делаю лфк классику для спины... + закачиваю мышцы спины потихоньку... я могу снимки скинуть на почту из диска МРТ, если вам удобно...?! боли больше покалывающие под коленкой и в икре, когда сижу болит над ягодищей и вниз по ноге как бы сзади... сама поясница болела, но после начала лечения прошла... только нога сбоит...(


----------



## Касаткин Денис (17 Ноя 2017)

Секвестрированная грыжа с компрессией правого S1 корешка. Анатомически узкий канал. Ну, учитывая, что я так понял у Вас боли не очень сильные, нет слабости - попробуйте полечитесь консервативно. Носите корсет обязательно. Если станет хуже, появится онемение в ноге, стопе, слабость подошвенного сгибания - тогда точно на операцию. Но показания есть к операции. Будьте осторожнее.


----------



## dron_voltron (17 Ноя 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, спасибо за быстрый ответ... увидел вашу почту в одном из постов, решил отправить снимки...я корсет ношу иногда,но когда его снимаю мне кажется еще хуже становится... тело как бы давит на поясницу такое ощущение...


----------



## dron_voltron (18 Ноя 2017)

Да и вообще если честно ощущение у меня что болит то не нерв.... а мышцы... они хреново тянутся(ягодичная, бедренная, икроножная...) может надо мышцы полечить?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (18 Ноя 2017)

Боль в зоне иннервации нерва. У Вас четко топически даже L5-S1 Корешок S1.


----------



## dron_voltron (21 Ноя 2017)

Вот выкладываю  снимки МРТ, сохранил 2 штуки где хорошо видно грыжу... Сейчас состояние такое: Утром встаю мин 15 нога ноет... расходишься вроде как стихает...но любое неудобное положение тела дает о себе знать... ногу поднять могу градусов на 35, далее болит...  Обезбаливающие не пью... Стараюсь ходить побольше... Из болей тока нога от задницы до икры, как будто мышцу тянут... продолжаю лечится...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

Все есть.
Решение за Вами.


----------



## dron_voltron (21 Ноя 2017)

какую в этом случае делают операцию?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все есть.
> Решение за Вами.


Все есть?  Это как понимать? Разьясните пожалуйста...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

Все что можно увидеть на снимке.
Грыжа. Большая. Компрессия.


----------



## dron_voltron (21 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все что можно увидеть на снимке.
> Грыжа. Большая. Компрессия.


У меня лечение еще пол месяца... или советуете в топку его и делать операцию? Эндоскопически можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

Так я-то за операцию по показаниям. У Вас плановые, то есть решать Вам.


----------



## Инзилия (22 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так я-то за операцию по показаниям. У Вас плановые, то есть решать Вам.



Может и мне подскажете, доктор Ступин, что с этим делать.

МРТ спинного мозга поясничного отдела позвоночника показало следующее.
На серии МР-томограмм спинного мозга ПОП, выполненных в режиме Т2,Т1 ВИ в сагиттальной, корональной плоскости и вдоль межпозвонковых дисков, а также в режиме STIR, физиологический лордоз сглажен. Вертикальная ось позвоночника не искривлена. Передняя и задняя продольные и жельтые связки неравномерно уплотнены. Тела позвонков деформированы за счет небольших краевых остеофитов. Данных за деструктивные изменения в позвонках не выявлены. Дугоотросчатые суставы дегенеративно изменены.
Межпозвонковые диски дегенеративно изменены в виде понижения от них сигнала на Т2 ВИ и небольшого снижения их высоты.
На уровне L2-L3 межпозвонковый диск пролабирует полуциркулярно кзади размером до 4 мм, незначительно деформируя передний контур дурального мешка, с умеренным сужением боковых межпозвонковых отверстий.
На уровне L3-L4 межпозвонковый диск пролабирует циркулярно до 3 мм, незначительно деформируя передний контур дурального мешка, с умеренным сужением боковых межпозвонковых отверстий.
На уровне L4-L5 межпозвонковый диск пролабирует полуциркулярно кзади размером до 4 мм, с мр-признаками отека, незначительно деформируя передний контур дурального мешка, с умеренным сужением боковых межпозвонковых отверстий.
На уровне L5-S1 определяется правосторонняя срединно-боковая грыжа диска до 8 мм, сужает правое боковое отверстие и компримирует соответствующий корешок, передний контур дурального мешка деформирован, позвоночный канал сужен до 8 мм, боковое отверстие сужено в меньшей степени, без признаков воздействия на нервный корешок.
Дистальные отделы спинного мозга визуализируются без участков измененного сигнала. Поясничное утолщение и корешки конского хвоста визуализируются удовлетворительно, дифференцированны.
Заключение: правосторонняя срединно-боковая грыжа диска L5-S1 с компрессией корешка справа и сужением позвоночного канала, протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L2-L3, L3-L4 и L4-L5. Статические нарушения поясничного отдела позвоночника. Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения: деформирующий спондилез, спондилоартроз, остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника.

Почитала я результаты МРТ, прибавила себе пару седых волос, теперь хочется понять как с этим дальше жить и как это дело лечить.
Так понимаю терапия будет долгой, но хочется обойтись без операции!
Помогите советами!
P.S. В прошлую пятницу мне поставили блокаду дипроспаном, очень помогло, боль отошла практически сразу после уколов, но сохранились еще какие-то остаточные проявления.
Сейчас пока ежедневно на ночь делаю компрессы с димексидом 25%. Состав смеси: сульфат магния 10мл, анальгин 2мл, лидокаин 10% 2 мл, папаверин 2мл, витамин б12 2мл, витамин б6 2 1мл, витамин б1 1мл, дексаметазон 1мл. На кожу предварительно втираю траумель с долобене.
Правда последние два сидела на презентацией работала, болевые ощущения усилились, вчера на ночь выпила сирдулауд. Сейчас вроде неплохо себя чувствую.
Заказала себе вот такую вещь на айхербе. Он маме помог продлить действие ферматрона на три с лишним года.



 

Я человек, который любит планировать, так понимаю терапия будет долгой, хотелось бы распланировать порядок процедур на ближайшие полгода.
Буду благодарна за информацию!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2017)

Три раза блокады с Дипроспаном, потом оценим ситуацию.


----------



## Инзилия (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Три раза блокады с Дипроспаном, потом оценим ситуацию.


Сегодня сделали вторую блокаду Дипроспаном, облегчение почти моментальное, хотя сказать, что перестало совсем болеть не могу.
Доктор мне попался толковый и с чувством юмора)
Захожу к нему с заключением МРТ и со снимками, говорю, док, судя по мрт у меня полная жопа, а он мне так философски замечает "Жопа в жопе - иногда случается")
Хирургическое вмешательство сразу отклонил, сказал, что не видит для этого оснований.
Ответил на все мои вопросы, а их у меня было подготовлено на две страницы. Согласился с некоторыми моими предложениями.
Теперь мой план лечения выглядит так:
Капельницы 5 дней - эуфиллин 2,4% 10мл, анальгин 50% 4 мл, дексаметазон 4мг-1 мл и физраствор 200 мл.
Фуросемид 20 мг 2 мл колоть от 3 до 5 дней.
Аксамон 15мг 2мл колоть 10 дней.
Комбилипен 10 дней уколы, 10 дней таблетки.
Утром прием кальмага разведенного в воде - не менее двух месяцев.

Вечером прием цитратного магния - его вообще можно постоянно пить.                  В течении дня вместе с едой буду принимать комплекс, который я указывала постом выше в течении минимум двух месяцев.                                                                                                                                        Утром физиотерапия амплипульс пока 8 процедур.                                                                                          Вечером компрессы на основе (это если честно моя идея), доктор конечно посмеялся с меня, но сказал, что если мне так хочется, можно поделать, хуже не будет, только к нему на прием не записываться)))     В общем компресс на основе АСД Фракции 3, с добавлением туда димексида, масляных витаминов А и Е, мази хондроигин, мази метилурациловой, вазелина и бальзама Софья с коллагеном и подорожником. По времени не более 20 минут.  Ну если эстет во мне возмутится, то можно то же самое, только без АСД Фракции. Тогда длительность компресса можно увеличить до 2 часов.                                                                 
После физиотерапии наступает время гирудотерапии - ставить на триггерные точки, по которым кололи блокаду. Также еще советуют ставить пиявку на копчик. Чередовать через день, от 5 до 7 процедур.
Из еды: мясные бульоны на косточке, холодец, молочка и разрешил дополнить рацион говяжьим  гидролизатом коллагена.
Из просто советов в период обострения избегать длительного сидячего положения, либо стоя, либо лежа. Если уж сижу, тогда каждые полчаса вставать и ходить. Не изображать из себя Геркулеса и тяжелее дамской сумочки ничего в руках не держать. Следить за осанкой, держать спину прямо. на данном этапе, отдать предпочтение неспешным пешим прогулкам.
ЛФК можно начинать, когда пройдет обострение, очень аккуратно, постепенно, без фанатизма, в среднем довести до 30 минут в день, порядка 10 упражнений по 3 минуты каждое.
Про плавание сказал, что лучше всего это делать в теплом море и на спине.
Велосипед - только после укрепление мышечного корсета, вне периода обострения,с прямой спиной и по ровной дороге без кочек.
Пока у меня все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Вот и хорошо, что хорошо.


----------



## dron_voltron (2 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите от сирдалуда может зрение упасть...? Таблетки я прекратил пить, сколько оно будет восстанавливаться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2017)

Лет сколько?


----------



## Инзилия (3 Дек 2017)

Кстати тоже заметила, что после приема сирдалуда ухудшилось зрение. Мне 40, до этого зрение было 120%.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2017)

@Инзилия, в 40 лет можно смело почитать про возрастную пресбиопию.


----------



## dron_voltron (12 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Инзилия, в 40 лет можно смело почитать про возрастную пресбиопию.


Мне 33)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2017)

Рано, но возможно.


----------



## grafk (13 Дек 2017)

dron_voltron написал(а):


> У меня лечение еще пол месяца... или советуете в топку его и делать операцию? Эндоскопически можно?


У меня грыжа l5-S1 10,5 мм, в этом году в мае прихватило, не мог ходит и стоять, сделал блокаду, и стал заниматься лфк (качели юлина), почитал форум, запомнил показания к операци, ничего не немело и не слабело, болело правда дико, и долго всё не проходило, дал себе год, и стал замечать что со временем есть прогресс, правда ооочень мальенький и плавающий (то лучше то хуже). В итоге боли полнстью прошли только в ноябре, с мая по ноябрь я боролся с недугом, стал беречся, ничего не поднимать в наклоне (а у меня двое детей, младшому 2 года), в метро всегда стою, каждый день подтягиваюсь на турнике. Сейчас по ощущениям всё хорошо ничего не болит, так же каждый день занимаюсь на турнике и хожу на качели 2-3 раза в неделю, и вот только на качелях я всё ещё вижу что есть какие то проблемы, не могу высоко поднимать ноги например а все остальные могут (хотя возможно я и до грыжи то не мог). Так что, если ничего не слабеет не немеет, и есть хоть маленький прогресс, то может дать себе шанс? Сейчас незнаю что с грыжей,  июле схожу сделаю МРТ, как раз пройдёт год с того момента как я сделал МРТ.


----------



## dron_voltron (15 Янв 2018)

Ну что... прошло 6 месяцев с момента первого прихвата.... очень доволен что не согласился на операцию.... сейчас хожу, сижу, езжу на авто... вообщемто перетерпел, можно так сказать... буду беречься... дискомфорт есть иногда, и боли небольшие но это мелочи по сравнению с тем что было, на стенку лез иногда от боли, нога гулела... чувствовал себя инвалидом...всем спасибо за советы... здоровья главное!!! Если по новой прихватит вернусь отпишусь, поделюсь инфой!!!


----------



## StoneUS (28 Фев 2018)

@dron_voltron, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## dron_voltron (28 Фев 2018)

StoneUS написал(а):


> Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Здравствуйте,  ситуация такая... нога иногда болит, но не сильно... сидеть, ездить на авто могу впринципе без ограничений.... на работе посиду часик и делаю небольшую разминку.... в пояснице тоже есть какие то боли небольшие иногда.. но я уже не обращаю внимание на них.... жить можно вообщем. Берегусь, не тасаю тяжестей.... заметил что со временем все больше и больше могу нагнутся вперед, да и ногу задрать вверх...да и еще.. стал реагировать на погоду... вот как холодает похуже становится....


----------



## StoneUS (28 Фев 2018)

@dron_voltron, а чем и как лечились первое время?


----------

